# Crocodile Meat In Brisbane



## PhilK (Jul 23, 2008)

Wanting to cook up some croc recipes soon and I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get croc meat from? Is there somewhere in Brissie I can go, or do I have to get it from the net? If so - does anybody know a site?

Thanks


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 23, 2008)

i know of one butcher that sells it...(prob spelt wrong) shulties meat tavern at plainlands on the highway towards toowoomba,take the laidley exit, between hattonvale and gatton.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 23, 2008)

you watching ready steady cook too??lol


----------



## boconnor (Jul 23, 2008)

Jack Purcells at Virginia should sell it.


----------



## cris (Jul 23, 2008)

How much is it?


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 23, 2008)

croc meat is a very chewy meat if not cooked properly, DONT OVER COOK IT ......marinate and cook quick,and have it on a high heat...


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

eww you eat crocs  you ppl bad


----------



## callith (Jul 23, 2008)

Its actually really tasty


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 23, 2008)

> eww you eat crocs  you ppl bad


*Its is really nice if cooked right.*


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

ewwww i thought u loved reptiles????


----------



## bredli_lover (Jul 23, 2008)

no difference between cow meat, snake meat, pig meat or croc meat...(exept for the taste lol) but i mean you shouldnt say "ewwww" about croc meat but then eat cow meat (i think its beef...)
lol im not very good with all the names - im vegetarian so dont use them alot


----------



## spud1 (Jul 23, 2008)

roo is good to


----------



## Moreliaman (Jul 23, 2008)

bredli_lover said:


> lol im not very good with all the names - im vegetarian so dont use them alot


 
Im always suspicious about vegetarians.......are they vegetarians because they like animals ?......or because they hate plants ???

Now i know why the croc burger i had at a local show made me think i was chewing a tyre....they over cooked it !! :?


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 23, 2008)

*i hate roo the first time i had it my dad cooked it wrong and i have never had from that day.....lol*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2008)

There is no way i could eat a croc, ill eat some ones pet cat before i eat a croc.
A great thread to get us croc lovers started ha ha ha.

The best way to cook croc meat would smoke it in paper bark , better off asking australia zoo. 
I dare you 
cheers steve


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

me know say nothin fom now on


----------



## Kaotic (Jul 23, 2008)

Try the butcher at Kenmore. Can't remember the name of the complex, but it is on Moggill Rd and it is located where the Woolies and Maccas is.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for mostly good replies. I'll call around and check. I read a site with some wicked looking recipes so I want to cook a croc curry, and I'll make sure I don't overcook it.

As for those who say it's bad etc.. I love crocodiles. I interact with them at work and I think they're amazing creatures, but they also happen to be very tasty and I'm not one to put a higher value on a life just 'cause I like them.

Cheers again..


----------



## WombleHerp (Jul 23, 2008)

Phil the inverts have gone to your brain hahaha
personally ive never really eaten croc, sounds like it seems good to eat 
i interact with them too, every week now actually, and i love them to the end of the earth! but my motto, if it can be consumed, eat it  (for example i ate a mealworm today, tasted like peanut butter )
anyways have fun cooking Phil! 


Natles


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 23, 2008)

> There is no way i could eat a croc, ill eat some ones pet cat before i eat a croc.
> A great thread to get us croc lovers started ha ha ha.
> 
> The best way to cook croc meat would smoke it in paper bark , better off asking australia zoo.
> ...


 
I would PAY to see a video of this!


----------



## Sloth (Jul 24, 2008)

the sea food shop at capalaba, old cleveland rd

has croc,roo and a bunch of other exotics


----------



## carpetsnake (Jul 24, 2008)

jack percells croc tail $40 a kg


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> I would PAY to see a video of this!



How much? I'd happily do it.

The more crocodiles you eat in Australia, the more crocodiles there will be in Australia. If you eat beef instead, there will be more cows and less crocodiles. These animals are farmed. If there is no demand there is no farm. If we all suddenly stopped eating beef it's not like we'd suddenly be over run with cattle; they'd all be shot, sold for leather and pet food and not farmed any more.

If you eat kangaroo instead, there will be the same number of kangaroos but less crocodiles and less cows. Kangaroo is collected from the wild, but it's also shot as vermin in the wild, so the difference is whether it ends up in your belly or somewhere else (usually pet food or rotting where it fell). The more 'roo you eat the less they need to cull.

The wild population of crocodiles won't be directly affected if you eat crocodile meat, but indirectly they'll be helped. If people think about crocodiles in a happy, positive, useful way ("mmm, yummy food, I like crocodiles  " as opposed to "argh! Horrible monsters which are purely bad and need to die!  ") they will be less inclined to want to exterminate them from waterways or kill one which turns up in an unusual place.

Unless you're talking about an unstable wild population, if you love it, eat it.


----------



## noidea (Jul 24, 2008)

Crock meat rox and I was gonna say jack pucells too. 
And as for anyone that says it tastes like chicken don't know what taste is. As for our native meats for those wanting to be health conscious(sp) Roo contains hardly any fat and is high in protein.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jul 24, 2008)

noidea said:


> As for our native meats for those wanting to be health conscious(sp) Roo contains hardly any fat and is high in protein.


 
Would be good to know if its true..??....i was told roo meat is quite hard for the human digestive system to break down.

anyone?


----------



## spud1 (Jul 24, 2008)

ive never had any problems eating roo


----------



## Hickson (Jul 24, 2008)

I've eaten lots of roo. It's only hard if you overcook it. And yes, virtually fat and cholesterol free.

At the Wild Expo in Sydney (Castle Hill) last May there were Croc Burgers for sale at one of the lunch stands. Very nice and tasty.

In Sydney, Vic's Meat in Mascot sells both croc and roo (and rabbit, and venison, and Wagyu).



Hix


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah i wouldnt eat croc eather. 

also pissed about living in queensland cant have croc's under any licence.

also heard rumours that some "large" pizza rings use roo mince on their meat pizza's.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive heard of a croc farm somwhere up north that farms crocs for food and meat purposes.look it up . you might be able to go there. Although i have heard some nastys from that place. its apprently getting closed down soon. half thecrocs were nearly dead and had bacterial and skin diseases when it was last checked. Either way if your intrested have a search


----------



## gillsy (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the hypocrites who say they wont eat farmed croc but will eat beef or lamb.

Hix is vic's meet down in Mascot shops that's only a 5 walk from me, never knew that.. I know what i'm having for dinner tonight


----------



## jessb (Jul 25, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> yeah i wouldnt eat croc eather.
> 
> also pissed about living in queensland cant have croc's under any licence.
> 
> also heard rumours that some "large" pizza rings use roo mince on their meat pizza's.


 
I reckon I could definitely tell if they put roo on my pizza! I'm really adventurous with my eating, but we used to feed roo to our dog and cat before it was reclassified as "fit for human consumption" and the smell makes me want to gag...

Red Eye Girl, maybe just try and think a bit less emotionally and a bit more objectively before you make a blanket staement like "It's morally wrong" which you have done a couple of times in various posts. I realise you are only young, but the world operates in shades of grey rather than moral absolutes.


----------



## gillsy (Jul 25, 2008)

jessb said:


> Red Eye Girl, maybe just try and think a bit less emotionally and a bit more objectively before you make a blanket staement like "It's morally wrong" which you have done a couple of times in various posts. I realise you are only young, but the world operates in shades of grey rather than moral absolutes.


 
Perfectly put.


----------



## MAIA77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's food for thought (pun intended) those plants that we devour, they've got membranes, cells and all the rest of it. They vibrate with energy, they procreate, adapt, multiply and die, just like the rest of us. What if their pain at dying, at being rooted, chopped, harvested, is hardly noticeable but painful nonetheless? There has been documented evidence of plants exuding different auras as they die. Some experts even say the colours represent pain and misery. Not taking a jab at any vegetarians btw.

On that note, I'm starving, pub meal sounds the way to go! Bon apetite!


----------



## gillsy (Jul 25, 2008)

Auras... hmm that says it all.


----------



## herptrader (Jul 25, 2008)

South east of Melbourne you can get frozen croc meat at a Chinese Deli in Glen Waverley on Kingsway, city side at the station end.

I consider it my moral responsibility as an omnivorous Australian to eat native meats at least once per week. Not only is it more environmentally sustainable they are almost guaranteed to be genuine free range, hormone and other residual chemical free.... and invariably low in fat etc. etc.

The biggest threat to our wildlife is habitat destruction. Habitat destruction for farmland wipes out not just the roos but the whole ecology of that land. if we switched to farming methods that required the habitat to be protected everyone is a winner!

Maybe I should start a thread on native meat recipies.


----------



## MAIA77 (Jul 25, 2008)

herptrader said:


> South east of Melbourne you can get frozen croc meat at a Chinese Deli in Glen Waverley on Kingsway, city side at the station end.
> 
> I consider it my moral responsibility as an omnivorous Australian to eat native meats at least once per week. Not only is it more environmentally sustainable they are almost guaranteed to be genuine free range, hormone and other residual chemical free.... and invariably low in fat etc. etc.
> 
> ...


 
Yes please do as I've tried cooking Roo steaks and they were quite horrid, normally I'm a decent cook but with Roo meat I'm just hopeless!


----------



## herptrader (Jul 25, 2008)

*Favourite Native meat recipies*

So please share your recipes that use native meat.

I will start.

*Grilled Roo fillets with plumb sauce*

Allow about 150 grams of roo fillet per person.

Meat:

Cut roo into strips about 2cm square and marinate in a generous amount of olive oil, ground coriander and chilli powder to taste. Marinade for half an hour or more.

Preheat BBQ grill and sear strips on all sides (DO NOT OVER COOK) until nicely marked. Remove to a plate and leave in a warm location (about 80c) for about 10 minutes before serving.


Sauce:

Basically stew plums or some other sharp flavored fruit with honey, a splash of balsamic vinegar, chilli powder, and garlic to make a fairly runny sauce.

Serve Roo on a bed of Saffron rice with a generous coating of the sauce, and steamed seasonal greens on the side.


----------



## MAIA77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Mmmmm, now I'm really starving, aight off to lunch, thanks heaps Herptrader, I will most certainly try that recipe!


----------



## noidea (Jul 26, 2008)

Just a quick receipe that i used for dinner the other night.

Herb and garlic roo steaks.

Mines a bit of a cheat but tastes great just the same.
Buy a masterfoods herb and garlic marinade (available at most grocery shops) 
Use the amount of steaks required for eah person. Add Marinade and leave for a couple of hours or overnight if you can.
Heat grill or BBQ to a nice high temp drizzle on some olive oil or cooking spray then fry steaks for 2 mins either side then lower temp and cover letting the meat heat through 4-5 mins for rare 6-8 for med rare. Remove from heat and wrap in alfoil for around 5-10 mins and allow to rest while you prepare a lovely salad to go with it.
Just a note roo is one meat that shouldn't be cooked anymore than med rare or it will become like cardboard so if you don't like pink in the middle probably not the meat for you.
Enjoy


----------

